# Donnerstag Probefahrt?



## Moose (2. November 2003)

Sollen wir am Donnerstag probieren, mal wieder gemeinsam zu fahren?
Und sollen wir dabei mal 007ike's potentiell neues Bike ausprobieren???

Donnerstag Mittag ... ??
Wann, wo ... ??

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)




----------



## 007ike (2. November 2003)

Ja super, das nenne ich Reiseleitung! 


Ich würde mich gerne erst morgen Abend dazu äußern, wegen erst Doc 

War ich ertwas voreilig? Egal! Sobald ich da weiß was los ist hört ihr von mir.


----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

Ich wollte am Donnerstag sowieso eine Tour machen.


----------



## Wiseman (2. November 2003)

Donnerstag ist vorgemerkt.

Bis dahin legt euch alle schön ins Bett und kuriert euch aus 

Vielleicht kann ich ja noch meine Schwester animieren.

Grüße,


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2003)

das hört sich aber viel versprechend an


----------



## tozzi (2. November 2003)

Das Cannondale interessiert mich auch brennend, ist schließlich in meinem engsten Favoritenkreis.
@007ike:Bring die richtige Rahmengröße mit (L), laß Dir kein kleineres aufschwatzen, macht der von biker's point nämlich gerne (mit dem Argument, daß es (vor der Eisdiele)geiler aussieht...)


----------



## tozzi (2. November 2003)

...ach so, wie wäre es denn noch mit einer zusätzlichen Tour am Dienstag nachmittag ? Einheimischer wäre auch dabei !


----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

Muss morgen mal schauen, wie weit ich mit meinen Daten hier komme. Die Uhr tickt! Deadline ist der erste Dezember ...  !


----------



## tozzi (2. November 2003)

...ist ja noch ewig bis dorthin!
Aber klappern gehört schließlich zum Handwerk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

Hast Du "Chicken Run" gesehen?
Da gibt es so eine Szene, da sagt eine Henne zu den anderen: "we mustn't panic, we mustn't panic!" und direkt drauf gibt es eine Massen-Panik ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)

Ja Dienstag... dann wieder mit beiden Cleats... wieder was gelernt, ich werde in Zukunft nur noch mit Ersatzschrauben fahren, der Verlust einer solchen bei nem MA wär echt übel


----------



## tozzi (2. November 2003)

...für die große Panik hast Du ja noch rund drei Wochen Zeit.
Ein paar Nachtschichten haben noch niemandem geschadet.
Tagsüber radeln, nachts an der Diplomarbeit basteln;das passt schon!nur nicht verrückt machen lassen.


----------



## Winnie (2. November 2003)

@007ike

Also mich hat der vom Biker´s Point noch immer gut beraten und der schwätzt auch sicherlich nix auf. Außerdem hat er nen Super Service


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)

Ja tippen kannst Du Nachts Moose, morgens rudern und Mittags radeln, Du hast selbst gesagt ich soll Die Termine planen


----------



## tozzi (2. November 2003)

@winnie: stimmt, Mechaniker dort ist erste Sahne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Ja tippen kannst Du Nachts Moose, morgens rudern und Mittags radeln, Du hast selbst gesagt ich soll Die Termine planen
> *



Das ist mal ein Wort!
Endlich mal jemand, der versucht, mich zu managen (naja, andere haben es auch schon versucht ...)
Stimmt, man muss Prioritäten setzen!
Leiser trifft auch dieser Spruch zu: "reality bites".
Ich tue, was ich kann!!!


----------



## CheckerThePig (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *
> Vielleicht kann ich ja noch meine Schwester animieren.
> *



_Du hast ne Schwester?!?_


----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CheckerThePig _
> *
> 
> Du hast ne Schwester?!?  *



Ja, er hat eine Schwester, und ich habe sie schon gesehen!!!
 

Die ist eigentlich auch fast so cool wie der wiseman selber  !

... das heisst, sie ist tausendmal cooler als ich  , waaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!
Ich fühl' mich so alt und häßlich!!!! 



... aber sie kann nicht so gut Hockey spielen wie ich!!!


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2003)

das F 800 beim bikerspoint ist L und ich gebe winnie recht, bin dort bisher auch gut beraten worden. da kommt ja auch mein jekyll her.

@ moose mir scheint du kommst so langsam aber sicher in den Diplomarbeitskoller, vielleicht sollten wir dich mal zum Eisessen ausführen => kein Sport, kein fasten, kein Diplomarbeitsthema sondern Sünde pur.

Das hilft so ab und zu mal


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2003)

ich war gerade laufen und hab mir ne Blase am Fuß gelaufen.

Gründe hiermit zum Wintertraining einen Schachclub, für alle erkrankten, verletzten und Defekt geschädigten.
PM an mich bei Interesse.


----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

... hahahahahaha, ja, da wird man depressiv!
Hört sich lecker an, Dein Vorschlag!

Schach? Mir ist das hier schon zuviel logisches Denken. 
Wie wäre es mit Häkeln??

Vielleicht solltest Du öfter laufen oder neue Laufschuhe kaufen.


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2003)

die Schue sind quasi neu, aber schon eingelaufen, normalerweise gehe ich einmal die Woche laufen, jetzt waren es 25 km in 2 Tagen, war wohl mal wieder zu viel auf einmal, aber es lief sich sooooo gut, da hab ich noch ne Runde mehr gemacht.

Die Blase wird mich auch nicht darann hindern morgen zu laufen, aber vielleicht der Doc?????????????


----------



## Moose (2. November 2003)

... nur nicht obszessiv werden mit dem Training!

ok, ok, ich bin schon ruhig ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2003)

> Das ist mal ein Wort!
> Endlich mal jemand, der versucht, mich zu managen (naja, andere haben es auch schon versucht ...)
> Stimmt, man muss Prioritäten setzen!
> Leiser trifft auch dieser Spruch zu: "reality bites".
> Ich tue, was ich kann!!!









Viele Manager verderben die Moose... also bleib wie Du bist, Du schafst das schon


----------



## CheckerThePig (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> 
> Ja, er hat eine Schwester, und ich habe sie schon gesehen!!!
> ...



Ich ruf morgenfrüh direkt bei CheckerPig an und sag sie sollen drauf halten, dass mein Renner bis Do wieder fit is. Das will ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (2. November 2003)

Wie ich hier lesen muss, wird grad aktiv über meine Schwester verhandelt. 

Ihr wisst ja "Big Brother is watching you!" 

Mein Windows hat "Internetdame" da kann man ganz toll gegen irgendjemanden da draussen in der WWWeiten Welt spielen. Vielleicht wäre das eine Alternative zu Schach?

In diesem Sinne,


----------



## Christina (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Ja Dienstag... dann wieder mit beiden Cleats... wieder was gelernt, ich werde in Zukunft nur noch mit Ersatzschrauben fahren, der Verlust einer solchen bei nem MA wär echt übel  *



Oh, ich kann da direkte Erfahrungswerte liefern!   Eine Cleat-Schraube von mir liegt noch irgendwo im Mandelbachtal in so einer Schlammpfütze, so ca. bei km 25. Folgeproblem: Hab den Schuh nicht mehr aus dem Pedal rausbekommen, jedenfalls nicht, ohne ihn vorher auszuziehen. Sehr nervig! Aber es gibt Leute, die bei solchen Veranstaltungen tatsächlich mit einem Säckchen voller Ersatzschrauben unterwegs sind..... eine passte! Danke nochmal an unbekannt!  
Dienstag kann ich leider nicht wg. Arbeit. Bin außerdem von Mittwoch bis Freitag im (hoffentlich nicht wieder verregneten) englischsprachigen Ausland. @Moose: Also nix Hochschulsport am Freitag! 
ABER: Die Lieferung von der Eifelblume ist da! @Moose, lonnimo, Einheimischer: Werde eure Sachen heute abend Moose geben, die seht ihr bestimmt eher als mich. Wünsche euch dann warme Füße auf der Tour!


----------



## Moose (3. November 2003)

Heisst das, dass Du heute abend wieder mit mir durch die Halle hüpfst?
Das wäre nett.
Irgendwelche besonderen Musik-Wünsche? Ich muss nämlich nachher noch zusammenschneiden ... .

Hatssccccchieeeeeeee!!!
Oh, ich glaube, ich habe da einen Fehler gemacht:
 ... wollte meinen Putzlappen mal wieder ganz sauber kriegen und habe ihn mit Domestos übergossen. Dabei habe ich vergessen, dass ich eigentlich eine Chlor-Allergie habe (Schwimmen nur mit Nasenklammer - echt stylisch!). 
Arrrrgh, ich glaube ich muss mir die Klammer jetzt auch anziehen.


----------



## scotty23 (3. November 2003)

Hi,

habe als Fußkranker das Wochenende natürlich voll genutzt  

Am Samstag sind wir in Kirkel den Felsenpfad entlang spaziert  war echt schön . Man konnte sich richtig oft überlegen, wie man denn diese und jene Passage mit dem MTB fahren würde . Trockenübung sozusagen.

Gestern waren wir dann an der Burg Montclair dort sollten wir auch mal Biken gehen ist echt spannend dort geiler Wald .. dort sind wir dann fast 5 Stunden rumgelaufen und das mit unserer Sirene  die hat sich aber echt wacker geschlagen.

Das einzigste was genervt hat waren die MTBler die ich dort gesehen habe das gehört echt verboten, dass die da Fahren dürfen während ich spazieren gehen muss. Ich habe die bestimmt immer total dämlich angestarrt. Habe mir immer überlegt, passt mir das Bike und der Helm hm das sind ja sogar zwei eins für mich eins für Chrisi. Irgendwann hat mich Chrisi dann immer gewarnt wenn ein Biker kam ich habe dann immer die Augen,Nase und Ohren zugehalten damit ich mir das nicht
anschauen mußte 
ciao


----------



## Moose (3. November 2003)

... jetzt habe ich auch solche Rückenschmerzen, dass ich kaum mehr stehen kann. Auf einem Stuhl sitzen für länger als eine halbe Stunde ist einfach nichts für mich!
Beim Rudern habe ich mir noch keinen Bandscheibenvorfall geholt - jetzt aber vielleicht beim Diplomarbeit schreiben?
aua!


----------



## scotty23 (3. November 2003)

Ja sitzen ist echt die Hölle, mußte letzte Woche nach 
Düsseldorf, fast drei Stunden im Auto das tut gut !!!!
Da ist es echt egal was für ein Auto das ist ... echt shit.
Und solange ich kein K-Schein habe wird sich das auch nicht
wirklich ändern....
Hast Du Taubheitsgefühle oder ein ziehen in den Beinen ??!!!!

GUTE BESSERUNG, gut warmhalten, leichtes Training und ab
in die Sauna...


----------



## Wiseman (3. November 2003)

hehe


----------



## 007ike (3. November 2003)

du bist aber aufmerksam


----------



## Moose (3. November 2003)

... aber wo war ich??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (3. November 2003)

anscheinend Rudern 

Ich war beim Doc und wie es aussieht sollte ich Donnerstag ausfallen lassen um dann am Wochenende wieder fahren zu können. (Wenn es bis Donnerstag aber wieder soweit gut es, dass es nicht mehr schmerzt, fahre ich mit. Werde es aber kurzfristig entscheiden)

Jetzt bin ich doch schon etwas erleichtert


----------



## 007ike (3. November 2003)

Jetzt geh ich mal ein paar Hanteln stemmen und ne kleine Runde Laufen


----------



## Moose (3. November 2003)

So, zurück zum Thema des Threads:
Der Wetterbericht für den Rest der Woche sieht echt gut aus. 
Hoffentlich stimmt er mal!
Morgen werde ich mir das Biken zugunsten meiner Erst-Sportart und meiner Diplomarbeit wohl trotzdem verkneifen. 
Mittwoch bin ich auch verplant.
Also Donnerstag. (Mir wäre ja 14.30 ab Uni am liebsten (weil ich dann vorher noch Schwimmen gehen kann ... - kann ich aber auch mal ausfallen lassen!))
Am Freitag um 14.00 Uhr findet ja der offizielle Hochschulsport-MTB-Treff statt (da werde ich dann sogar für's biken bezahlt!!!).
Start wie immer vor Halle 6.
Dunkel wird's schon fast um 17.00 Uhr. 
Wer ist denn für Donnerstag zu haben. Und wie sollen wir das ganze gestalten?

@Einheimischer: wenn es nur wir beide sind, dann würde ich Dir mal den Steinbruch zeigen (da warst Du ja noch nicht - nicht dass er jetzt eine richtige Sehenswürdigkeit ist, aber eben eines unserer "Ausflugsziele").


----------



## tozzi (3. November 2003)

Hallo,
wie sieht es denn aus mit Morgen ?
Könnte so ab 14.00 Uhr.
Wer hat Zeit und Lust ?
@007ike: Mach, daß Du schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst-bin schon ganz heiß auf das Cannondale !


----------



## 007ike (3. November 2003)

i´ll do my very best 

Werde morgen mal zu Frank fahren und die Kiste klar machen (für Donnerstag)(eventül)


----------



## Einheimischer (3. November 2003)

Hi,

@tozzi

also ich kann morgen, aber nur wenn es mir gelingt eine Schraube für meine Cleat auzutreiben, sollte aber zu schaffen sein.

@moose

klar, Dir würd ich (fast) überall hinfolgen, sogar in abgelegene Steinbrüche  
Freitag würd ich auch mitfahren, wenn das überhaupt erlaubt ist???

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (3. November 2003)

Aber natürlich ist das erlaubt!
Ohne die externen Teilnehmer würde ich ganz schön oft alleine dastehen!
Damit das alles seine Richtigkeit hat bekommst Du hiermit eine virtuelle Punktekarte mit 3 000 Punkten. Pro Tour ein Punkt, okay? Macht bei ca 15 offiziellen Terminen pro Semester 200 Semester, also 100 Jahre. Ist das genug?
Alle anderen natürlich auch!
Falls da wirklich mal Teilnehmer-Kontrollen durch geführt werden (fragt sich wie ..), dann kann ich Dich ja in meinem Camelbak verstecken! Nein, ehrlich - kein Problem!


----------



## tozzi (3. November 2003)

... wenn sich kein weiterer Teilnehmer mehr meldet, würde ich sagen, 14.00 Uhr bei Dir Peter.
Ist das in Ordnung?


----------



## Moose (3. November 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (3. November 2003)

@tozzi

ja ist ok, bin dann Zuhause, falls sich was ändern sollte schreib ichs hier rein.

@moose

Hui eine virtuelle Punktekarte... das ist ja toll... aber 100 Jahre biken... ich glaub das schaff ich nicht mehr  
Gut Ok falls wer konrolliert, mach ich mich auch ganz klein, mal sehn ob ich die PanTau Nummer noch draufhab


----------



## CheckerThePig (3. November 2003)

Wen hab ich denn grad eben hier entdeckt?


----------



## Moose (3. November 2003)

el-diabolo hat sowas schon angedeutet!
Unglaublich!!!


----------



## CheckerThePig (3. November 2003)

dann mal gute nacht euch allen. gähn!!!


----------



## CheckerThePig (3. November 2003)

Wie wärs, wenn wir uns mal alle im MTB-Chatroom verabreden, wär wohl auch ganz lustig und vor allem schneller!


----------



## Moose (3. November 2003)

keine schlechte Idee!
Das hier ist "der wohl langsamste Chat der Welt"! 
... aber gerade deshalb hat es wohl auch seinen Reiz.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auch noch Werbung für die potentielle Ausfahrt nach Rodalben am Sonntag machen. Mail müsstet Ihr ja bekommen haben.
Wenn das nichts wird, dann können wir auch einen Alternativ-Plan entwerfen (Scotty23, wo warst Du?).

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (3. November 2003)

Rodalben!!! Juhu, da haben tozzi und ich noch die Tage von geschwärmt, also falls sich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit bietet, bin ich da auf jeden Fall mit von der Partie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

Zur Not mit dem schönen Wochenend Ticket, oder?


----------



## tozzi (4. November 2003)

...bin dann morgen um 14.00 bei Dir.Schaue vorher nochmals hier rein.
Rodalben? Bin ich dabei, der Einheimische natürlich auch, hat ja seinen Stammplatz bei mir im Auto!
Gut's Nächtli !
...chatten, ist das nicht was für Teenies ?


----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

@moose
Klar geht natürlich auch, also ich würd dort echt gerne nochmal hin, z.Zt. sind solche Strecken allerdings noch anspruchsvoller als sonst, hab ich bei unserer Tour über die Kirkler Trails gemerkt, da ist es stellenweis ganz schön "schmierig". Ich finde, wir sollten ruhig ne halbe Stunde mehr einplanen für die Rodalbenrunde als sonst.

@tozzi
ja super, bis morgen dann!


----------



## tozzi (4. November 2003)

...bin vor ca 4 Wochen Rodalben das letzte Mal gefahren, war nach einem Regentag- geht schon !
...und hätte ich ein Fully...


----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

...Du willst doch gar kein Fully, auserdem hab ich das extra geschrieben um Mosse und Wiseman ein wenig zu bremsen, wenn Du die dort fahren siehst, wirds Dir schwindlig


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

mmmmh, bei nassem Laub mach' ich lieber langsam ... .
Rutsch - aua!

 

Wäre super mega klasse wenn das klappt!!!


----------



## tozzi (4. November 2003)

@Einheimischerann fahren wir halt vorneweg, da bremsen moose und wieseman automatisch mit!Man muß die Jugend ja schützen...


----------



## tozzi (4. November 2003)

..wie die grüne Fratze da reingekommen ist und mir mein 'D' gefressen hat, weis ich auch nicht...


----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

@moose
ja besser ist das - ich will mir nich noch einen Helm diese Jahr kaufen müssen  
Übrigens deine Signatur  

@tozzi
ja das könnten wir machen, ich fürchte nur denen wird dann langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (4. November 2003)

... ich bin ja bisher nur einmal Rodalben gefahren aber an dem Tag war Marc mein ganz persönlicher Held des Tages (ist der hier auch vertreten?  )

Ich war durch die ständigen Lastwechsel von kleinen Anstiegen und solche die es mal werden wollen ziemlich schnell alle  Gut dass ich da meinen Elektrolyttank dabei hatte, der mich mit dem nötigen H20 (das ist die neueste Entwicklung auf dem Elektrolytmarkt) versorgt hat 

Aber Interesse hätte ich schon ... werde mal sehen wie ich das WE verplane.

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

... so, und jetzt geh' ich ins Bett!
Schlaft gut und träumt was schönes (007ike vom Cannondale, tozzi vom 'wie hiess das Ding noch', Einheimischer von GRC, Christina von Südafrica, Scotty23 vom schmerzfreien Rücken, CheckerThePig von der Schlamm-Tussi/ wisemans Schwester, Pandur von der Erstsemester-Party, wiseman von Rahmenrissen, lonnimo von Knäckebrot, Lebowski vom World-Cup, vega970 von Leberwurst, ... )
... und ich? Ich werde von Zahlen träumen. Von Multivariaten Varianzanalysen, von mehrfach gestuften Wiederholungsdesigns, von Signifikanztests, von interpretierbaren Effekten, .... . 
*selbstbemitleidungsmodus-aus*
Nighty night!


----------



## tozzi (4. November 2003)

@Einheimischer: so wie Wiseman sich anhört-ich glaube den stecken wir locker in die Tasche ( oder blöfft der nur?); für moose fällt uns auch noch was ein...


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

Ich muss ja davor wieder rudern ... .
Sonntags fahren wir immer "Belastung", d.h. Strecken auf Zeit. 
Das sollte reichen ... .

Gute Nacht!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

Gute Nacht Moose... aber was ist GRC - Golden Retriever Club???


----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

Wiseman ist ein Tiefstapler wie er im Buche steht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

Oh man ich stand auf`m Schlauch GRC - Grand Raid Christalp !!

Also nix mit Hunden


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

Ja, eigentlich war der Grand Raid Christalp gemeint.
Könnte auch für Gully Reinigungs Crew oder Gremlin Rowing Club stehen ... .
Guten morgen übrigens!


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)




----------



## 007ike (4. November 2003)

Ich will doch auch nach Rodalben 

Aber leider hab ich am Sonntag mein BL-Stavo-Jahresplaungstag und wenn der Vorsitzende Radfahren ist kommt das verdammt schlecht 

Daher muß ich da auch schon wieder passen.  

Ob ich je mal wieder zum radeln komme????

Ach was ist denn da am Samstag mit diesem Seminar? Geht da wer hin, könnte da auch ein Ex-Student hin?


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

Klar kann da auch ein Ex-Student hin oder jemand der noch nie Student war. Fragt sich nur, ob das was für Dich ist. Der Inhalt ses Seminars richtet sich nach den Teilnehmern. Letztes Mal waren es lauter Anfänger ... . Wenn sich natürlich nur Cracks melden, dann geht es entsprechend anders zu.
Der hat es schon drauf, der Typ!


----------



## Pandur (4. November 2003)

Hallo!
Wie sieht es aus mit Donnerstag? 
War ja geplant, oder? 
Wie bei Moose würde mir 14:30 ganz gut passen. 
Bin ja momentan gerade (wieder) motiert beim Studium. Und früher wird's knapp...
Die Freitage kann ich dieses Jahr ja auch nicht wahrnehmen. Aber wieder ab Januar *freu*

wenn was ab 14 Uhr läuft, schau ich aber auch mal, das ich das schaffe. Sonst mach ich ja (noch) keinen Sport.


----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

Boah... war das anstrengend heute, ich bin richtig platt, Tozzi wird mir langsam unheimlich, ich glaub der pumpt sich mit Elektrolyten voll  Im Ernst war ne nette Tour heute, das Wetter ist z.Zt. top, könnte nur noch etwas trockener sein, wir sahen aus wie Wutz, ich freu mich schon richtig auf Donnerstag, Freitag und gaaaanz besonders auf Sonntag


----------



## 007ike (4. November 2003)

Also ich werde auch am Donnerstag dabei sein. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der einheimische ab kirkel fährt. Wenn´s geht schließe ich mich dir an und wir fahren gemeinsam nach SB oder zu einem Treffpunkt X.

Brauche ich Licht?

Mit etwas Glück mit einem blauen CD F 600.


----------



## 007ike (4. November 2003)

das ist schlecht, ich glaub kaum, das der mich sein CD einsauen läßt. Naja mal sehen


----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

Klar kannst Du dich anschließen, tozzi kommt auch, wir könnten uns ja evtl. wieder in Hassel mit den anderen treffen, aber diesesmal ohne Filmteam ???
Zum Wetter, der soll sich mal nicht so anstellen, ist halt ein Praxistest, wenn der das CD sauber zurück haben will, fahren wir halt noch an einem Dampfstrahler vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (4. November 2003)

nenn mir doch mal Zeit und Treffpunkt ( Tanke??) Wie lange bräuchten wir bis SB? Denn dann könnten wir noch ein wenig mehr fahren, da es 17 Uhr schon dunkel wird. Wenn sich die anderen 14 .30 Uhr treffen, treffen wir uns mit und fahren dann eine Richtung aus der für beide der Rückweg relativ gleich ist, oder ich lade dich ins Auto und wir fahren gleich nach SB und Tozzi natürlich auch.


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

Wie gesagt: ich muss auch nicht schwimmen gehen! 
Dann könnte ich früher los. Natürlich würde ich gerne beides machen ... .
Wenn wir uns alle in SB treffen, dann würde ich Euch eben eine meiner Hausrunden zeigen.
Ich bin flexibel.

Was anderes 007ike: habe gerade erfahren, dass mein Trainer das ganze WE in Athen ist, d.h ich kann mir meine Trainingseinheiten legen wie ich will. Das Fahrtechnik-Seminar fällt auch aus, also könnten wir theoretisch auch am Samstag nach Rodalben. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass alle anderen da auch können.

Melde Dich deswegen so schnell wie möglich, okay?


----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

Also mir ist die Uhrzeit egal, Tozzi wollte eh mit dem Auto kommen und mich mit nach SB nehmen, von daher also kein Problem. Bleibt nur noch die Frage ab wann Moose und Pandur können und wo wir uns in SB treffen, damit wir einen Treffpunkt in Kirkel abmachen können.
Samstag Rodalben wäre für mich ok.


----------



## 007ike (4. November 2003)

Jawoll Samstag Rodalben 

Donnerstag fahren wir dann mit dem Auto nach SB, wenn Tozzi dich mitnimmt, brauche ich meinem Bruder sein Auto nicht abzuschwatzen! In meins paßt leider nur ein bike 

moose dann laß hören wann wir uns treffen..... und einheimischer bitte umrechnen wann wir uns dann in Kirkel treffen, da ich sowieso aus der Richtung komme.

Juhu


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

Also dann sage ich: losfahren 14.30 ab Halle 6.
Das wird dann keine Riesen Runde mehr, aber 21/2 Stunden sind besser als nichts. Ihr könnt ja dann aus Kirkel kommen oder mit dem Auto nach SB. 
Sagt Bescheid.


----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

Also ich würd sagen wir (tozzi,007ike und ich), treffen uns dann um 14:00 Uhr an der Aral Tanke in Kirkel und fahren dann motorisiert an die Uni, alle einverstanden?


----------



## 007ike (4. November 2003)

Alles klar!


----------



## tozzi (4. November 2003)

..das mit Donnerstag geht klar.Bin um 14.00 mit dem Auto an der Tanke.Dann laden wir den Einheimischen und sein Bike ein und ab nach SB.Samstags kann ich erst ab ca 12.30-13.00 Uhr.Bin aber nicht böse, wenn Ihr trotzdem fahrt, war ja schließlich dieses Jahr schon 9-mal dort- und 007ike noch nie..Fahre dann eben am Sonntag nach Rodalben.
@Einheimischer: Wasser mit Multivitamintabletten geben eben Power...


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

Jetzt warte ich noch bis morgen Vormittag die Mails der anderen ab, dann steht fest, ob Samstag oder Sonntag ... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

Danke Tozzi für die Mitnahmemöglichkeit am Donnerstag  und bring mir mal eine von diesen Multivitamintabletten mit, die scheinen gut zu sein


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Danke Tozzi für die Mitnahmemöglichkeit am Donnerstag  und bring mir mal eine von diesen Multivitamintabletten mit, die scheinen gut zu sein  *



Das hört sich nach unerlaubten Substanzen an!!!
Doch nicht etwa: E L E K T R O L Y T V O L L G E P U M P T ? ? ?


----------



## tozzi (4. November 2003)

...aber natürlich bringe ich Dir gerne eine Multi-Tablette mit- das Geheimnis ist, man muß nur dran glauben !


----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

Sehen Die so aus ?





Ja moose ich glaub der Tozzi pumpt sich voll mit dem Zeugs


----------



## tozzi (4. November 2003)

...ja so ähnlich- nur in orange und es steht "Blöff" drauf !


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

die sollen aber Nebeneffekte und Spät-Folgen haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

> ...ja so ähnlich- nur in orange und es steht "Blöff" drauf !


 na ja, ich denke dann kann ich eine nehmen!

Owei Moose hat direkt Zahlen parat, vieleicht sollte ich die Dinger doch vorher von Dir analysieren lassen 

Vor allem die Zeile "Impotence" macht mich etwas unsicher...


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tozzi _
> *...ja so ähnlich- nur in orange und es steht "Blöff" drauf ! *


Du Dopingsünder!!!


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> na ja, ich denke dann kann ich eine nehmen!
> 
> ...



Ja, und "cold extremities" sind beim Biken auch schlecht ...


----------



## tozzi (4. November 2003)

@moose: was bedeutet die letzte Spalte ? Hat's die etwa erwischt ?


----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

hmm, ach egal Notfalls nehm ich noch Die ganz grosse...


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

meinst Du "joint pain"? Das hat nichts mit  zu tun!
"joint pain" heisst Gelenkschmerzen!


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

... auf die Hammer-Schlaftablette hin gehe ich jetzt mal ins Bett!
Gute Nacht!!!


----------



## tozzi (4. November 2003)

...nein, ich schrieb letzte Spalte und nicht letzte Zeile !


----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

Ja ich geh auch ins Bett, gute nacht und tozzi ich hoffe Du hast trotz der Überdosis heute keine "Nightmares" 

[email protected]


----------



## Moose (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tozzi _
> *...nein, ich schrieb letzte Spalte und nicht letzte Zeile ! *



Sorry, da war ich zu voreilig.
Die letzte Spalte, das ist das Signifikanz-Niveau. Das Kreuz steht wohl für eine bestimmte Testung (Lillefors etc.). Das das tote Probanden sind hoffe ich nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (5. November 2003)

das Wetter sieht ja für morgen echt gut aus. Aber was ziehe ich da nur an? Was macht ihr denn da???


----------



## Wiseman (5. November 2003)

Wenn es wirklich 11 Grad bei schönem Sonnenschein sind, werde ich mich wohl nicht so dick anziehen. Vielleicht lange Hose und kurzes Trikot mit Jacke. Aber das entscheide ich morgen. Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter "anfühlt".

Grüße,


----------



## tozzi (5. November 2003)

@Einheimischer: Bringe morgen bitte meine Jacke mit, sonst schnatter ich mir einen ab.


----------



## Moose (5. November 2003)

Also ab 16 Uhr wird es kühl im Wald ...


----------



## tozzi (5. November 2003)

...ja genau, deswegen ! Denn wenn ich mir den einen abgeschnattert habe- habe ich keinen mehr...


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

klar tozzi bing ich Dir deine Jacke mit, die ist und bleibt in meinem Rucksack, ich hab Dir doch gesagt, dass wir die vergessen


----------



## Wiseman (6. November 2003)

... muss ich euch für die Tour heute mittag absagen, mir ist was dazwischengekommen.



Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

@Wiseman

Schade, wer singt dann: "10 kleine Afro Afrikanerlein", bzw. Bikerlein?
_Anm.: Der original Titel wurde der political correctness wegen abgeändert_  

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## 007ike (6. November 2003)

Wenn du Wert darauf legst werde ich dafür einspringen, er wollte mir ja auch sein bike ausleiern 

..........und dabei bin ich Rahmen-Experte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

War mal wieder ne richtig nette Tour, danke an M.O.O.S.E. Reisen.
Da die Probefahrt ja keine Richtige war, sondern eher ne Jungfernfahrt, an dieser Stelle noch Glückwunsch zu deinem tollen "Winterbike" 007ike, ich finde Du hast ne gute Wahl getroffen!
Ein dicke Dankeschön natürlich auch an tozzi für die Mitnahme, jetzt wissen wir auch endlich, was Du wirklich in deiner Trinkflasche hast und warum`s Dir nich kalt wird   

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## 007ike (6. November 2003)

Danke schöne, finde ich auch.

Fand die Tour aller best, komme gerne wieder, das Revier ist echt genial! Danke moose!

Frage: Hat jemand die km und die Zeit der Tour für mich?


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

Ich kann Dir leider mit gar nichts in der Art dienen, Tacho = Ausfall und Stopuhr = vergessen  Tippe auf 2:15 und 38km


----------



## Moose (6. November 2003)

Ich hab' nur die Zeit ... 2.23 h

War total nett, dass Ihr da wart. Gerne immer wieder!

@Einheimischer: der carloZ ist doch echt eine Leuchte, oder?


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

@moose

ja versteh ich auch nicht was er sich dabei gedacht hat, vermutlich hat er dabei gar nicht gedacht


----------



## 007ike (6. November 2003)

denken ist öfters glücksache, besonders in diesem Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (6. November 2003)

Fahrdaten kann ich auch keine liefern, mein Tacho hat sich während der Tour einfach 'genullt'-macht der leider öfters.
Jawohl, ein bißchen Scheibenreiniger und Glycerin hat noch niemandem geschadet, ist schließlich winterfest bis -60°!


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

Also ein Schluck aus deiner Pulle und man könnte im Prinzip wieder mit kurzen Hosen fahren... ich geh mal gerade meinen Rasierer suchen


----------



## Moose (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Also ein Schluck aus deiner Pulle und man könnte im Prinzip wieder mit kurzen Hosen fahren... ich geh mal gerade meinen Rasierer suchen  *


----------



## eL (7. November 2003)

Au man ihr seid echt hier die härtesten   das muss man schon sagen.Ihr habt den zusätzlichen humor welcher den DDDDDlern fehlt.Das musst ich einfach mal hier unterschreiben.



> Freerider - Soulrider - Downhiller - Dirtbiker
> ...Apfelmoose - Pflaumenmoose - moose au chocolat - Moosik - Moosaka ...



  wie geil  
schon mal über ne karriere als comedian nachgedacht??? 
macht einfach weiter soo  

ach ein wollt ich noch loswerden denn ich denk der wird hier verstanden.
"Moose wenn de wieder paddeln tust... fahr nich gegen die Saarbrücken"  

in diesem sinne

Weitermachen!


----------



## Moose (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *"Moose wenn de wieder paddeln tust... fahr nich gegen die Saarbrücken"
> 
> in diesem sinne
> ...



Hahahahahahahahahaha!
Ja, auf der Saar ist Ideal-Linie fahren nicht so gut, vor allem nicht, wenn man rückwärts fährt! (Letzten Monat 500 Sachschaden  )


----------

